# IBS flares up after period?



## manders7 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm a 31 year old female on oral contraceptives, normal cycle each month with normal periods. I'm not sure if it's hormonal related or what, but during my period, I seem to get constipated. At the end of my period usually right after it is over, I am constipated and seem to accumulate a lot of gas and gas pain, which eventually becomes trapped and painful. I know this may be TMI but hey this is an IBS forum so I'm sure you've all heard it before...but after not being able to go "normally" I filled up with gas and then was FINALLY able to go, which was diarrhea. I feel better after I can go, but it's kind of a nuisance if I'm at work or out somewhere. I can't exactly rule out if its my hormones affecting IBS. I did eat 2 slices of greasy pizza followed by a diet coke, and I think that brought on a lot of discomfort for about 2 days, but I can't help but notice this ALWAYS happens right after my period. Hormones?I used to get diarrhea a day before or the day of getting my period, but I switched my birth control and started a soluble fiber supplement and that has subsided.Does anyone else have this? Or something similar? I know the pizza and diet coke was just stupid, stupid, stupid on my part, so maybe it was that but I always seem to have "trouble" right after my period.


----------



## eden1984 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey manders7, I have been having a similar problem for about a year now. I'll give you a little history first. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 18, I'm now 28. It has always been an off and on thing until about a year ago, when I started having horrible stomach pain, rectal pain, gas and constipation. This would occur right after my period and would last for 5-12 days. The pain would wake me up in the middle of the night (usually) and I would be in pain for 4-6 hours. Unable to lie down or sit. So I normally pace around, half asleep, like a zombie. I would also soak in a tub of pretty hot water. I am getting over a flare up right now (day 6). The symptoms are starting to subside and I have been able to sleep ok for the past two nights. I have been to my Dr several times and have had blood work and an ultrasound and nothing shows up. He wanted to perform a colonoscopy, but I don't think it will show any results either. I'm on the birth control Seasonique and I'm starting to think that might be my problem. It's the only thing that makes sense, because it only happens after my period. I know this hasnt really been any kind of answer to your problem, but I know sometimes it can be nice to know that there is someone else who understands


----------

